# I wish my Jack Dempsey would die kind of



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

I took on a tank from my in-laws it was a 30 gallon. The filter was broken no lights and the water was half way. Here I am 2 months later with a fish that is 5 inches long and my kids are attached to and won't let me give away to a good home. I personally really would like a community tank with some plants in it. Now I am stuck with this fish that is too large for the tank I have and little boys that refuse to let him go to another home. Sometimes when they are sleeping I wish he would leave. But I can't do it I feel bad for the poor guy it wasn't his fault the previous owners neglected him. By the way my kids are 4 and 2 and are not very rational.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure if this is a solution but it's what I would try. Take the kids into a fish store and let them get all excited about having more fish. Maybe with all the variety they'd see it would take the glow off the JD. You could explain to them while at the store how Jack really needs a bigger home. They might surprize you and go for it. Then you could rehome the JD and turn the 30gl into a community tank. Just an idea...


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

i agree with Kymmie, that might just work and Jack would like it better in a bigger tank. good luck with whatever you do, with the kids involved even though they are young, i know its hard.

Steve


----------



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)

I would just do as you know is right for the fish. Rehome it or trade it for community fish. In reality......Your children are VERY young and they will forget all about the JD after they are experiencing other more exiciting fishes of the world.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Kym. Maybe the kids could help pick out some new fish for the tank. That might make them feel better about losing the Jack Dempsey.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I also agree with Fishcricker. The kids are young and in the long run you do what's best for the fish. But it's still worth the try to let the kids make the "decision" and if they're anything like my nephews the above plan will work.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Agrees with it all. If you let them help you pick out the fish *ooo pretty colors* and allow them to name them, it will probably be a sinch to get rid of it. Also explain to them about how the fishes tank is his house and he really needs a bigger house because he just doesn't fit in it anymore, so he will be happy in a bigger tank. maybe set up a agreement with the person you give it to that the little ones can come and visit him once or twice a month, just to make sure he is ok. then slowly weedle down the visits and viola the fish memories are no more


----------



## Spoon (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with A.K. Or....you can get another tank


----------



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have offered to go to the pet store and get other fish that they pick out and they tell me they like "Buzz" more and they want to keep him. I really just considering finding a good home for him and explainig that Buzz is to big for us. He has some fin rot and I am not sure that anyone would want a fish like that. His rot has gotten better but he still has a long way to go. I was even thinking about giving him to the LFS but not sure they would want him. Then I could bring the new fish home when I get rid of Buzz.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes employees at a petstore will take in unwanted pets. At my Petsmart, one of the groomers took a homeless puppy that someone dumped in a field by my house. And another time, someone left a rat in a cage in a cart and an employee adopted it.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

heheh, Buzz...I like the name.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

Why can't you just get a another tank for Buzz and one fish that is 5 inches and by itself in a 30 gallons seem to me,that the tank is suitable for Buzz.

Rule of thumb:1 gallon per inch! So,5 inches equal 5 gallons and 30 gallons is 6 times as big!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

BORGUSX said:


> Why can't you just get a another tank for Buzz and one fish that is 5 inches and by itself in a 30 gallons seem to me,that the tank is suitable for Buzz.
> 
> Rule of thumb:1 gallon per inch! So,5 inches equal 5 gallons and 30 gallons is 6 times as big!


That is the rule...but it doesn't really pan out that way. For example, if you put that 5" fish in a 5 gallon he is not even going to be able to turn around, and he will also produce WAAYY too much waste. Your tank needs to have the right depth for the fish you choose as well. For example, you wouldn't want a 12" pleco in a 55 gallon tank because he's barely going to have room to turn around. That rule is more for smaller fish and it isn't even accurate at that.

I wouldn't bring Buzz to a petstore though. If he already has fin rot, he's a goner there. I'm sorry I'm so much of a pessimist when it comes to fish stores, but really I haven't ever been to a good one. Plus, with all those fish coming in and out, and the fact that most stores just want fish to move quickly so they don't bother quarantining properly or at all, disease is really high and a fish with an already damaged immune system just isn't going to do well. If you can find a suitable home for him, I'd just explain to your kids why he HAS to go no matter what. They are young and will get over it soon, especially when they get to pick out lots of new colorful fish!

Or you could embrace Buzz, get a bigger tank, and give him some similar sized tank mates ;-). That'd be neat, but I don't know if you want all that work or to spend the money.


----------



## watts300 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just change your fish while they aren't around. Send them out with mom and to get a bunch of little bright colored schooling fish. 

When they notice, tell them you traded for a "whole bunch of better fish." 

I bet they'll cry. But isn't that what kids are for? Tears and noise?


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Could you check for a new tank on Craigslist or somewhere and then have your tank, and then have buzz at the same time? or is there a room issue?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of things:

A Jack Dempsey really needs a 55g or larger tank (a 75g would be great) and it sounds like he's already outgrowing the 30g. If you're can spare the space and money, I strongly recommend getting him the bigger tank he needs. Jack Dempseys *are* incredibly interactive fish and are one of the best looking tropical fish out there, in my opinion. Of course, you'd only see his behavior and colors come out in the proper conditions. A five inch Jack Dempsey isn't going to die from fin rot in a matter of days, like a guppy or betta would, so it's certainly possible to treat him for the condition. Keeping water quality high and using a combination of Pimafix and Melafix does wonders for fin rot. Trust me, Buzz will be a whole different fish once he's happy and healthy.

If you can't spend the money on the proper tank or don't have the space for it, you can't keep him forever. You could find a local aquarium society and offer the fish for free to a good home. Dedicated cichlid keepers will give him a good home. Dropping him off at a high-quality LFS might also be an option. If your kids are too young to understand that he really needs a bigger tank (which is totally reasonable, as many adults have a lot of trouble grasping that concept) then you could possibly give him away when the kids aren't around and tell them that he died or something. Sure, they'd be upset in the short run, but I'm sure they'd be happy with whatever fish you ended up getting them. 

There are many more suitable fish for a 30g that are similar in appearance and temperament. Other cichlids that stay smaller include convicts, firemouths, salvinis, keyholes, etc. Jewel cichlids stay a bit smaller (maxing out at 4-5") and look and act like a smaller Jack Dempsey.


----------



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

I got a bigger tank but it's a 46 gallon bowfront it is not large enough for a full grown Jack Dempsey. My wife really doesn't want to go wider than 36 inches that really limits me on my choices. He is a really good fish but he is going to outgrow this tank before I know it. I am sure it will all work out. My kids named him after Buzz Lightyear


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm....it's a squeeze, but you might be able to get away with that. You'll really have to keep on top of water changes and I'd recommend strong filtration - at least 10x the gallons of the tank (so 460 gph). What filter is that on the tank right now? An Emperor 400? And what other fish do you have in the tank?


----------



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

iamntbatman said:


> Hmm....it's a squeeze, but you might be able to get away with that. You'll really have to keep on top of water changes and I'd recommend strong filtration - at least 10x the gallons of the tank (so 460 gph). What filter is that on the tank right now? An Emperor 400? And what other fish do you have in the tank?



Buzz really needs a 48" tank atleast 75 gallon. The other fish is a Texas Cichlid. My filter is a 350 gph penguin biowheel.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

I want an Oscar  but I only have a 55...


----------

